# Can't post pictures in the registery



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello to kau and all my moderating friends!
I seem to have lost the ability to post pictures in the photo section of this forum, as well as the registry!?!
I will put in a few pictures here, and maybe you can get them in the registry for me?
Thanks in advance.
Bill

Princess



























Lil Red









Red









Olivia











Oliver


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sometimes the server is running at 1 / 10 speed and I bet if you try later, they'll go.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know TB, I've been trying for months. I got Buttercup to go back in January or February, but that was the only one I ever got to go!?!
Maybe I'll try late at night or early in the morning.
Cheers


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

pogobill said:


> I don't know TB, I've been trying for months. I got Buttercup to go back in January or February, but that was the only one I ever got to go!?!
> Maybe I'll try late at night or early in the morning.
> Cheers



Yep when user traffic is slower.


----------



## pond1954 (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't been able to post any either and I try at different times of the day. I always have to get kau or a mod to help me out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry guys. Things have changed here lately and I have no idea how or what to look at. I need to try one of my own to get an idea but I've been so powerful busy..........., but I did notify Keith to help you out.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Let me take a look at the registry and see what I can do to enable edits for you guys.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you had a chance to check out the "photo" and "tractor" areas yet kau?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well I tried again and this is what I get when trying to add/edit a photo in the registry.



*The website cannot display the page

HTTP 500

Most likely causes:
•The website is under maintenance.
•The website has a programming error.

What you can try:


Refresh the page. 
*


----------



## Searsnutt (Nov 17, 2013)

Have now installed dual wheels and wheel weights on the rear to help the stability of the tractor.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

pogobill said:


> Well I tried again and this is what I get when trying to add/edit a photo in the registry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried toggling the site back to default mode, maybe will work better for you. highlight the the icon next to the words "Tractor Forum" at the bottom of the page


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok Doc.... oh wait.... that was 2012!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

sorry about that, I was having issues with my laptop and everything was blitzing out on me, slammed it shut and went to out on the porch to watch it rain


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

No problem Doc! That Bazinga will do it to you every time!!


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

You guys still need a hand? Sorry for my absence. I was having a medical issue.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

sorry to hear that, hope you are feeling better


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

site is real slow at times, and I have tried three different browsers....no difference


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

willys55 said:


> site is real slow at times, and I have tried three different browsers....no difference


+1


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

We're having some server issues but we're working on it. Sorry about the slowdowns guys. I know it's frustrating.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it's ok, I just started typing slower to off set the feeling


----------



## TFAdmin (Jun 8, 2011)

We got those issues resolved I just found out so we should be good to go. If you start having slowdowns though please note the time so I can report that to the server techs.


----------

